# Fried chicken isn't good for you.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Decided since I live in the south I should know how to make fried chicken.

Last night used a skillet that was too small.

Today turned the burner on high to boil water and saw a little flame which grew into a big flame. Remembered water isn't good for a grease fire. Couldn't remember if salt or flour smothered it. The flames were getting high. I wet a towel and threw over it. That seemed to work but when I took the towel off the flame reached the hood.

I grabbed the extinguisher I keep 4' away in a pantry and gave it a shot which put the flame out immediately.

Then my counter looked like corn meal was scattered over it. Plus there were tiny black things floating around and landing on surfaces (and me), which seem greasy when I wipe them.

What surprised me is when I checked the fire extinguisher it's empty and needs discarded. I barely gave the stove a shot. Yes it was a small extinguisher but it still surprised me that it held so little retardant. Thankfully it was just enough. When I buy a new one tomorrow I might buy a larger one. I do keep one in the garage also.

I don't think I'll fry chicken again.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It must have been scary. I'm glad you got things under control so quickly and that you didn't get burned.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Baking soda would have worked, but it's hard to think when your house is on fire.
Those small fire extinguishers give you about 10 sec. before they run out.
Get one like this next time.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kidde-PRO-210-2-A-10-B-C-Fire-Extinguisher-21005779/100552654
Any local fire dept. would be glad to show you how to use one.
The letters tell you what type fire they will put out, the number is the sq. foot size of the fire a untrained home owner should be able to put out.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Remind to never come over when you deep fry a Thanksgiving turkey in your garage or even within 20' of it.(LOL).

Dick


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you got it under control. It must have been scary for a moment. 

You've come this far without the fried chicken. Best stick to the usual recipes and leave the greasy dangerous mess to the outlets.

Like Joe says..Baking soda. I always keep a large box on hand. I even bring it out of the cupboard for easy reach when cooking with oil...just in case ..

Bon Appetite


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I had no idea so much grease dripped or splashed down onto the stove drip pan. I'm so frugal I was thinking flour would be cheaper than using the fire extinguisher, but as the flames grew I just thought, "oh crap I don't want this house to burn down after I just spent 1.5 yrs painting the entire thing"

Yes Joe, I'll buy a bigger extinguisher.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

It's surprising how quickly you forget the things you learned about kitchen fires when you're actually in that predicament. It never hurts to review general safety procedures- like I ever do.......


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Baking Soda is the normal. Just be careful with other "powders" Fine powders can be explosive if introduced into a fire.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdgAmcVFTRc


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I use salt. 

Glad to hear you got it out before it did any damage.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad your ok.....

But you were doing the chicken all wrong.....this is how you do it.

1. Grab wallet and car keys
2. Drive to Church's Fried Chicken
3. Buy family bucket
4. Drive home
5. Eat chicken

Much safer and tastes a whole lot better.

Side note....If your in SC or NC....Bojangles.....love their chicken


----------



## Lillu (Mar 4, 2014)

good job, putting fire away. my friend had a fire in sauna and they could just rescue the fridge full of beer. luckily the sauna was separate house and they spent their time sitting nakedly outside and drinking beer and looking the big fire....


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That's what I like about this site. 

You get good advice, but you get a few laughs along the way.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

When I was a kid, my mom had a chicken frying pan of oil catch fire. The dinky extinguisher didn't put it out. Flames were reaching the cabinet above. Old house, no hod that I remember. In a panic, my dad didn't think to just put a lid on the pot. In the process of moving the pot outside, he burned his hands badly. 

Best thing to do is to take a breath and think before you act. And have a good ABC fire extinguisher in the kitchen.

I figure the Colonel and Popeye do such a good job, I've never even tried to fry chicken. And I live in the south, too.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> What surprised me is when I checked the fire extinguisher it's empty and needs discarded.


If you use a fire extinguisher, you need to replace it OR have it serviced (refilled). Never put a partially used extinguisher back in place for future use.

The dry chemical can prevent the valve from sealing, which would result in zero pressure over time. 

If you are not inspecting your extinguishers periodically, you will only discover it when you have your next fire.


----------



## VChucks (May 15, 2012)

Whew! That was a no-pants moment - good that you acted quickly instead of going BSOD - yikes! Save the baking soda from the refrigerator (change the box every month) in tin bucket, and have one of those quart squirt bottles full of vinegar, set to medium spray. Fat handful of baking soda first, then hose with the vinegar to release the CO2. Also cleans refrigerator and microwave.


----------

